# Loxit Help Please!



## Evergreen160 (Jun 16, 2012)

Ok,... I don't know why I can't figure this out :/  I have the loxit clips and the loxit pliers but how do I use them?  I'll be joining welded cattle panels together.  Can anyone help?  Thank you!


----------



## kfacres (Jun 16, 2012)

Evergreen160 said:
			
		

> Ok,... I don't know why I can't figure this out :/  I have the loxit clips and the loxit pliers but how do I use them?  I'll be joining welded cattle panels together.  Can anyone help?  Thank you!


regular wire works fine...

post a picture of the clips you are discussing-- so those of us hillbillies who have zero idea what you are talking about can assist.


----------



## Evergreen160 (Jun 16, 2012)

Here are the rings:  http://www.randallburkey.com/Pkg-1-Lb-Loxit-Rings-OB-1_2/productinfo/6001/

And the pliers:  http://www.randallBurkey.com/Economy-Loxit-Ring-Pliers/productinfo/10510/

The inside of the pliers have a little notch in them to grip the rings.  It seems like you should be able to just grip the pliers and they would crimp the rings together but for some reason I can't get it to work.


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 16, 2012)

There may be a little groove inside the pliers, slip the edges of the clip in the groove and squeeze firmly.  if there is no groove, put the rounded portion of the clip into the curve of the pliers and squeeze, this should give you an "O" shape to your clip and firmly shut it around your wire.  Remember to clamp firmly.

And KFACRES......DUDE. seriously.  You gotta get some loxit clips.  They are awesome for building and repairing all kinds of fence!  Quick and easy to apply, and durable.  They even make a nice tidy look.  


http://www.randallburkey.com/Pkg-1-Lb-Loxit-Rings-OB-1_2/productinfo/6001/

to get the best look, you'll need to pliers (but regular pliers can be used too)


----------



## kfacres (Jun 16, 2012)

looks like dull pointed hog rings to me... I suppose they'll work-- but the way I see it- you have to wire the panels to a t post or wooden post anyways-- to keep them upright-- may as well just overlap the 2 panels at that point and wire them on...

no brainer if you have to put a post there- and wire the panel to that post... so I guess I don't see their advantage, as I've never seen a panel fence stand upright on it's own.


----------



## secuono (Jun 16, 2012)

I rather use 14g wire than any kind of 'clips'.


----------

